# Bike Festival Willingen mit Hund?



## Nieke (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen. 

Fahre mit meiner Schwester am Sonntag aufs Bike Festival nach Willingen. Würde gerne einen meiner Hunde mitnehmen. Weißt jemand ob das möglich ist, also erlaubt ist? 

Viele Grüße
Nieke


----------



## 4mate (15. Juni 2012)

Messeleitung 
Julia Büchele

Geiselgasteigstr. 120
D-81545 München
Tel.: +49-(0)89-65-1299-41
Mob.: +49-(0)151-55-0101-41


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

